# Taking care of cropped ears



## Raazor (Nov 13, 2012)

Pup got back from the vet for ear cropping.

He gave me basic instructions but i want to hear from you how your pup's ears were treated and maintained. 

Always good to have a second opinion, thats the purpose for this forum.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

If u check the health an nutrition thread there are some stickies on cropping and taping etc. or you can search thread titles and find some threads 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## catybugaboo (Dec 4, 2012)

Help dogs ears not laying right! Just got finished cropping!


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

catybugaboo said:


> Help dogs ears not laying right! Just got finished cropping!


kenyas ears laid flat on her head for like 2 weeks... the pup is learning how to hold their ears, but u can post them as well... but u do not do anything until the stitches are out... before that, just let the pup rest....

check out the health section there is lots on pups and ears


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

go to the health section and look at the cropped ears after care info, it's all there


----------



## Mommyof3pibbles (Dec 17, 2012)

I am wondering whether to wait until my pups ears are completely healed before I prop them. Suggestions??

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mommyof3pibbles (Dec 17, 2012)

Also, here is a photo








Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

^ check out my post above.


----------

